# Grizzly G0761



## Justin_Freeborough (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello,
Does anyone on here own a G0761?
I am hoping that someone can take the cover off there motor junction box and take a picture for me. When putting the machine on to the work bench I broke the motor Junction box. Also pulled out the left wire of the left capacitor. It is like banging my head off the wall talking to grizzly tech support, called twice with no good answer,  so any help would be excellent...Thank you ..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dave2176 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have its brother, the 0755 so the wiring is different. I just downloaded a copy of your manual and there are some good color photos in it of the wiring. Have you checked those? 
Dave


----------



## hman (Jul 25, 2015)

I have two different Grizzly tools, both with 220 volt motors.  Both have the same connections.

Motor wire #1 - goes to one side of 220 volts (or power switch)
Motor wires 4 and 6 - go to the other side of the 220 volts (or power switch)
Motor wires 2, 3 and 5 connect together

To reverse motor direction, reverse 5 and 6.

Wires 1-3 go to one "run" winding, 2-4 to the other "run" winding, 5-6 to the capacitor and "start" winding.

The attached graphic might also help.


----------



## Justin_Freeborough (Jul 25, 2015)

Dave..hman.. Thank you for the replies, 
Yes I checked the manual it is still very confusing to me. It seems to me that mine is wired differently than in the book. I will add some of the pictures that I sent to grizzly on Tuesday with no response yet.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Freeborough (Jul 25, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Freeborough (Jul 25, 2015)

This is the way it was wired when I got it
Besides not knowing where the blue wire goes for the capacitor 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj (Jul 26, 2015)

Motor wiring  and capacitor location looks the same as the G0755 Model other than the motor wires are shown in green instead of blue (your motor). See the G0755 manual. http://cdn1.grizzly.com/manuals/g0755_m.pdf

Per the diagram the run capacitor would be connected to the motor block terminals V1 and W1. Note that the motor block terminal V1 connects to the black lead V2 going to the control box.


----------



## Justin_Freeborough (Jul 26, 2015)

Awesome  thank you for the reply. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

